# I can't see



## fsubulldog (Feb 20, 2008)

This forum is the only forum that I have to use the scroll bar at the bottom to see the whole post.
The web page is to wide for the screen. 

Is there a way to adjust the web page settings so that I don't have to keep my mouse on the scroll bar at the bottom when I want to read a post? 

If I confuse anyone, I apologize in advance.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

That's kind of odd that it only happens on this forum, unless it's only occuring in threads where someone has a picture posted larger than the screen. If it happens in every thread, either change the text size under "view" in internet explorer or change your resolution in the control panel. Hope that helps.

-Jeff-


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> That's kind of odd that it only happens on this forum, unless it's only occuring in threads where someone has a picture posted larger than the screen. If it happens in every thread, either change the text size under "view" in internet explorer or change your resolution in the control panel. Hope that helps.
> 
> -Jeff-


+1 :smt023

1024 X 768 is what the site is optimized for, but looks and works fine in 800 X 600 as well.


----------

